# Central Mountians Northwest Nebo Trophy cow elk tags!!



## deeker (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay, joking about the trophy part!!

We drew this year. 67,000 plus acres of places to chase cow elk!!

Going to get another permit for elk ( allowed two in Utah ) archery it looks like. 

Anyone shot elk with a bow??? 

Of all the elk I have shot....first time with a bow.


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 15, 2010)

congrats,sounds like a challenge! good luck,id start practicing for longer than normal shots .what type of set-up you useing or getting?


----------



## deeker (Jul 15, 2010)

discounthunter said:


> congrats,sounds like a challenge! good luck,id start practicing for longer than normal shots .what type of set-up you useing or getting?



I have a couple of older bows. One a Martin and a PSE.

The range is not so long. We have tree stands over looking the elk as they water already.

Less than 25 yards.

Just a bit excited to be hunting elk with a bow, finally.

We have access to public and private land on and near the Dream mine of Salem, and on Loafer mountian.

I know it won't be easy, and I also know it will be HOT. Only going to take a shot at an elk with a bow if the weather is cooler and I have help fairly close.

Kevin


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 16, 2010)

sounds great.good luck!


----------



## deeker (Jul 18, 2010)

Here are a few pics of the Dream mine area taken last august.

Went up there today for a bit of scouting.












My son in the green shirt.....adopted son in the white shirt...looking at elk.











The top of "Tower mountian"....big and beautiful area.


----------



## deeker (Nov 29, 2010)

Today my son shot a big mature cow at about 7200' elevation on the dream mine above Salem.

He should have waited until they were down a LOT lower.

He was using a Remington 40-XB .308 Winchester, topped with a Leica scope.
Shooting hand-loaded 165 grain Barnes triple shock boat tail. I don't remember what powder...a CCI BR primer though.

I was almost half a mile away with bino's watching...at street level ( 4500' ).
Pics in a day or so....he shot standing with a small tree as a rest at just over 300 yards uphill. One clean miss, one hit through the lungs behind the shoulders.

After dragging and sliding her down the hill until dark....we were still a few hundred yards from where we could get the four wheeler to haul her out.

She will be spending her last night on the mountain.

Early am to finish the retrieval.

Never a dull moment while hunting.


----------



## deeker (Nov 30, 2010)

Got to finish hauling out an elk my son shot yesterday morning, a few hundred steep yards from the nearest road. The problem is we cannot legally move it without him, since he shot and tagged it.

The snow and 22 degree daytime temp will keep her "on ice" until he can get done with the tests at UVU. Wednesday early....and we will be done.

Hate skinning a frozen critter, but the frozen meat will run through the band saw just fine.


----------



## luckycutter (Dec 1, 2010)

Congratulations Deeker on the cow. Wouldn't it be nice if the elk had the manners to run closer to the truck before dropping? Ornery to the last breath they are.


----------



## deeker (Dec 1, 2010)

Paul was up in the upper left of the furtherest ridge, in the pines shooting into the fog from my vantage point.






A bit of a closer look.






Three long day's later...last 300 or so yards in a very highly motivated sleigh ride....she made it home.






Just chilling out.


----------



## deekerJr86 (May 24, 2012)

*Never again*

I will never mindlessly hike those mountains again, only reason i pulled the trigger was because i looked down the mountain, and said "something is gonna get shot for making me hike up here." Well, this year i should be drawing my limited entry elk tag, My dad. "Deeker79" never got to see me shoot a bull, so im gonna make em proud. found the location of about 4 herds.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (May 24, 2012)

deekerJr86 said:


> I will never mindlessly hike those mountains again, only reason i pulled the trigger was because i looked down the mountain, and said "something is gonna get shot for making me hike up here." Well, this year i should be drawing my limited entry elk tag, My dad. "Deeker79" never got to see me shoot a bull, so im gonna make em proud. found the location of about 4 herds.




So sorry to hear about the loss of your father...Lit you up with a little AS love in memory of Deek!!!


----------



## ShoerFast (May 26, 2012)

Yep!

Ol Deeker Boy was a lot of fun, and still is in our memory!

Rest in peace Kevin Davis, and long live your memory!


----------

